

Open Source Clone of Theme Hospital in Lua - gnocchi
https://github.com/CorsixTH/CorsixTH

======
leanthonyrn
I thought ,at some point in the future, there would be an effort to recreate
all of the game's artwork and sounds from scratch, at which point the original
will no longer be required. Has anyone started this work?

